# Darrowby Disco Inferno 4/13/05-9/15/19



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

“Disco”

Disco left her old body on a sunny afternoon in the middle of September. Summer of 2005 I had pick bitch in a litter with 5 girls. They were all great nieces of my first dog Marley. Disco was an extremely animated puppy unlike her great aunt. Disco Inferno summed her up well. Driving home a surprise was waiting for her: Pronto the loaner dog her older full brother. Disco didn’t realize it but she was getting demoted from queen to princess. Pronto was visiting for obedience work. You guessed it; he never left. Disco adored and tortured her brother. She slept by him most of her life. When he stopped sleeping in our bed she joined him back to back on the floor. They were a pair for 12 1/2 years. When I let him go it broke her heart. It took a long time for her to begin to enjoy her promotion to queen. We were able to enjoy the change in her status to only dog. She had lost her hearing sometime around 11. It didn’t matter. The Friday before I put her down she was out on the deck barking at something. I’m an avid golfer. I injured me knee in June. Early August I took a break and spent her last weeks at home. We kept each other company. She was always a stoic. In hindsight her last few weeks she hung around for me. She had a visit with her favorite human other than me. Jana her former dog sitter. Disco was thrilled to see her, animated and happy. After dinner she was walking with much more difficulty. The next morning, her last it had gotten worse. I’ve never feared the ability to let our dogs go. I’ve embraced it as the last act of love we give our four legged companions. It’s difficult to describe Disco’s long life here. She was a good dog and an excellent, entertaining companion. I’ve been surprised to find I still talk to my deaf dearly departed dog. She’s with her brother and great aunt free of her old body. I loved her and miss her.
First photo her last day. 
Next early this summer bone
Puppy day I brought her home
Last her 6 month birthday spay day stoned.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Disco was a lovely girl. I can tell she had a great life with you. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Disco, she was a beautiful girl. 
She had a long good life with you, I know she was loved much and will be greatly missed. 

Godspeed Disco


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I’m sorry for your loss. Sounds like she had a wonderful life. There never is enough time with them  . Rest In Peace sweet Disco.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Run free sweet Disco


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl. Would you like me to add her to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Disco was a wonderful Golden. Thanks for giving her a great life and sharing your journey with her. I hope time helps you heal quickly and may the special memories Disco made for you soften your loss at this time.
Godspeed to Disco.

dlm ny country


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Disco.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Disco is beautiful and I'm glad she lived a long, happy, and well-loved life.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone. She was a good dog. Her nose is black again. Her eyes aren’t cloudy anymore. She’s able to spring off the floor instead of working to get up. She was a cute puppy!


----------

